# Entering Mexico as a Permanent Resident



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

Can I go to the Mexican only line at customs or do I have to go to the regular line?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

As a Permamente, I have used the Mexican line. If fact, I was told to do this by an agent on the floor.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

joaquinx said:


> As a Permamente, I have used the Mexican line. If fact, I was told to do this by an agent on the floor.


Excellent. Have to go back to Canada next week and was wondering about this. The Mexican line at PVR is usually empty


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Remember to fill out an FMM for going out, keeping the bottom half for coming back in... marked "Permanente" across the top. Otherwise you "might" get reclassified as Tourist by a 'busy customs agent' at the airport when you fly back in. I would do this even if I were using the "Mexican" line....


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RickS said:


> Remember to fill out an FMM for going out, keeping the bottom half for coming back in... marked "Permanente" across the top. Otherwise you "might" get reclassified as Tourist by a 'busy customs agent' at the airport when you fly back in. I would do this even if I were using the "Mexican" line....


I did this in November and the airline, on the way out, kept the bottom half. When I reentered, I gave INM my passport, my RP card, and the remaining half of the FMM.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

RickS said:


> Remember to fill out an FMM for going out, keeping the bottom half for coming back in... marked "Permanente" across the top. Otherwise you "might" get reclassified as Tourist by a 'busy customs agent' at the airport when you fly back in. I would do this even if I were using the "Mexican" line....


Good advice, thanks


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

The process is the same for both RP and RT holders. 

There's a desk at the airport you need to stop at on the way out after getting your boarding pass. In Cancun it's in the check-in area before security. I've read other airports have the desk after security. The people behind the desk are wearing Immigration officer uniforms. Just look for a line of Mexicans.... 

You wait through the line, show them your RP/RT card, passport and boarding pass and they give you an FMM that they have written "Permanente" or "R Temp" across the top of. They mark the sections for you to fill out (part of the top and the bottom). You get out of the line, fill out the sections and wait through the line again. Then they take half of it, give you half with your boarding pass stapled to it, and you're good to go. 

On the way back in I have used the "Mexicanos" line even with my RT and never had a complaint or evil look (except maybe from the tourists in the long line). You give them your passport, RP/RT card and the second half of the FMM and they welcome you back to Mexico.

You can expedite the outbound process slightly. When you fill out the FMM the first time, make mental note of which sections they ask you to fill out. Then just collect a blank FMM on the airplane back when they hand them out to the tourists. Keep it for your next outbound trip, fill it out before waiting in the line at the outbound desk, and you only have to wait in that line once. 

I figure that the time it costs you to wait in the outbound line is about equal to the time you save by using the Mexicanos line on the way back in.


----------

